# Hock Plane Iron



## a1Jim

Thanks for the review


----------



## degoose

Cool review ,, nice to see that there are companies out there where the boss answers the phone..happens a lot here in OZ but like I said nice to see.


----------



## chriswright

I've been thinking of getting some of these irons for my planes. I know they are some of the best, just can't quite afford them yet. Thanks for the review.


----------



## blackcherry

Chris this is why I built two plane to reduce the cost. Thanks for viewing…Blkcherry


----------



## Beginningwoodworker

Hock plane irons are great, I will be trying some in the near future.


----------



## foe

I bought a couple of these years ago for some hand-made planes. Eventually, I started using one of the irons by itself, as an oversize chisel of sorts. It's now one of my handiest tools… the perfect size and heft for all sorts of trimming, from the protruding edges of dovetails to flattening plugs, etc. Really an inexpensive, handy tool when used that way.


----------



## JoshMayfield

Heard nothing but great reviews of these irons, I will be ordering some for myself soon enough.


----------



## tenontim

I've got almost all of the planes that I use the most changed over. They are great. I've also added the Lie-Nielsen chip breakers with them. I think Hock makes a chipbreaker too.


----------



## BTKS

Thanks for the review. Think I'll try Hock when I finally get to make a homemade plane. I've got the body of an antique wedge plane, wonder if one would work in it. Might give it a try. Later, BTKS


----------



## rwyoung

Hock makes chip breakers to fit Stanley irons in addition to the smaller "Krenov" style iron and breaker sets.

I've only ordered O1 steel irons. The hold an edge fine, at least for me and just a few minues on the stone and you are back in business.


----------



## rob2

They take some effort to sharpen but boy are the tough and hold an edge. Wonderful service great product but not cheap.


----------



## Marc5

I set up a Stanley #5 & #8 with Hock blades and chip breakers and would definitely recommend as an upgrade in a plane tune up. Well worth the money.


----------



## rareair

I got Hock blade and chip breaker for a 1902 pattented Number 8. they dont fit the original mouth, I am considering easing the mouth open with a mill file. Any suggtions?


----------



## blackcherry

The biggest part of opening the mouth is to stay square, this is so important. Take your time and double check with a reliable square. On the Lie Nielson site Dave Chadworth go into detail about such a procedure. I know that the Hock blade a extra thick if you have not order one yet you could call Ron Hock and he would mill it to fit the opening as well, he is a hand on owner and love to chat with his customers. Good luck Steve…BC


----------

